# This site should be renamed to 3dstemp



## epicboy (Apr 9, 2015)

So every time I log onto this website to see what's new in the Nintendo world, 90% of the topics I see are 3ds related. I personally do not own a 3ds and do not want to see 3ds related topics. So I suggest renaming this site to 3dstemp or adding some kind of function to disable certain sub forums from appearing in my feed.


----------



## Megaben99 (Apr 9, 2015)

Try these monitor adapters for blocking things on your monitor you don't want to see.

http://www.staples.com/Post-it-3-x-3-Canary-Yellow-Notes/product_130005


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 9, 2015)

3DSperm.net.
Far better suggestion.


In all seriousness, won't ever happen.


----------



## Adeka (Apr 9, 2015)

The 3ds scene is just really booming right now


----------



## yuyuyup (Apr 9, 2015)

If they were going to forsake the oldschool name, why would they keep "temp"


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 9, 2015)

Unitedsovietsocialistrepublicof3dsgamingandforums.net sounds better


----------



## Nathan Drake (Apr 9, 2015)

On a note about the name:

The name GBAtemp itself comes from the site's origin as a temporary GBA ROM sharing site. They'd only have a handful of releases, always the most recent, and anything older would not be hosted on the site. Thus, the name GBAtemp was highly relevant. These days the name has stuck around through the height of the DS scene and into the height of the 3DS scene because the name is the site's legacy, not because it has been all that relevant since the GBA scene died years and years ago.

Otherwise, although being able to filter the most recent posts box would be nice, it isn't too terribly hard to click what's new and simply ignore the 3DS related subjects.


----------



## migles (Apr 9, 2015)

https://gbatemp.net/threads/does-gbatemp-gba-mean-gameboy-advance.379559/page-2

https://gbatemp.net/threads/all-in-favour-of-changing-the-forum-name.250284/

https://gbatemp.net/threads/change-the-domain-name-to-gubbatemp-net.350565/page-2

https://www.google.com/#q=3dsperm+site:gbatemp.net

3dsperm is the choosen name!

3ds because its the last portable nintendo console (also 3ds hacks master-race)

perm, because this website is no longer temporary


----------



## Adeka (Apr 9, 2015)

You guys are joking about 3dsperm right?  3D Sperm????

That's the first thing I saw when I read it


----------



## migles (Apr 9, 2015)

Adeka said:


> You guys are joking about 3dsperm right? 3D Sperm????
> 
> That's the first thing I saw when I read it


 
do you think this is a joke? come on...

gba is a console launched on 2001, keeping the gba is like keeping windows 98 as your OS

and the administrators when they choose the name, it was supposed to be a temporary website. therefore they called it "temp"

so yeah. for keep a familiar name, easy to remember i say "3dsperm.net"
the name looks really modern and does not change much...

there is a policy of members not being able to change their names specially if they are already known to avoid confusing and not knowing that member

so therefore. when if 3dsperm was the new name, it would be easy to rememebr because "most recent nintendo console" and "site is no longuer temporary"

so yeah, i am seriously serious.

EDIT: i remember when people didnt knewFoxi4 because admins changed his name as @Pony4
i was like: wth who is this guy??? the 4letters and the 4 at the end says it is indeed that guy with computer avatars, but the pony was not related so i didnt knew him


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 9, 2015)

Nah, I vote for changing it to 3dspermdinohsceneissecretlymicrosexualohandvidyagaems.net


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 9, 2015)

We keep the GBATemp name for brand recognition and to remember our roots, there's no reason for us to change the name. All it shows is that "yes, we've been around for THAT long".


----------



## zoogie (Apr 9, 2015)

epicboy said:


> So every time I log onto this website to see what's new in the Nintendo world, 90% of the topics I see are 3ds related. I personally do not own a 3ds *and do not want to see 3ds related topics*. So I suggest renaming this site to 3dstemp or adding some kind of function to disable certain sub forums from appearing in my feed.


What other current Nintendo system is hacked? The 3ds gets all the attention because it's the only one.
We would get coverage on N's other systems anyway if this wasn't a hacking/homebrew/piracy community, but wake-up call time ... it is.

And another thing, is there some sort of rule that you have to click on the front page every time? Here's some help:
http://gbatemp.net/categories/nintendo-wii-discussions.104/
http://gbatemp.net/categories/nintendo-wii-u-discussions.244/
http://gbatemp.net/categories/sony-ps-vita-discussions.214/
http://gbatemp.net/categories/sony-playstation-4-discussions.250/


----------



## migles (Apr 9, 2015)

OK, I PROPOSE gaytemp.net!

website is flooded with gateway threads.
gateway is a temporary card til there are real exploits\softmods.

GAYTEMP.NET!


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 9, 2015)

migles said:


> OK, I PROPOSE gaytemp.net!
> 
> website is flooded with gateway threads.
> gateway is a temporary card til there are real exploits\softmods.
> ...


How bout no?


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 9, 2015)

Changing the forums name has been discussed multiple times in the past. On every occassion it was decided that changing our name would mean a loss of identity and history so it has always been rejected. I doubt we will ever change the forums name, I would always be against it myself.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Apr 9, 2015)

GHKtemp.net


----------



## migles (Apr 9, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> Changing the forums name has been discussed multiple times in the past. On every occassion it was decided that changing our name would mean a loss of identity and history so it has always been rejected. I doubt we will ever change the forums name, I would always be against it myself.


 
that's the equivalent telling your daughter she can't have sex, she will want it more because its forbidden!

as a EOF modepieator
i will start a rebelion and raise a flag (banner) of 3dsperm as the new land!


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 9, 2015)

I agree with p1ng.

Even tho everybody says Temp, it started in the GBA days, the mascot resembled a GBA (now a DS/SNES controller)
Changing the name means we'd lose everything we are.
A decade of history, just gone.


----------



## epicboy (Apr 10, 2015)

This thread was not entirely serious lol.  But I would like to see some more news for devices other than the Nintendo 3ds.


----------



## epicboy (Apr 9, 2015)

So every time I log onto this website to see what's new in the Nintendo world, 90% of the topics I see are 3ds related. I personally do not own a 3ds and do not want to see 3ds related topics. So I suggest renaming this site to 3dstemp or adding some kind of function to disable certain sub forums from appearing in my feed.


----------



## RevPokemon (Apr 10, 2015)

epicboy said:


> This thread was not entirely serious lol.  But I would like to see some more news for devices other than the Nintendo 3ds.


Depends 80% of news and reviews aren't about it (not including threads)


----------



## Spectro87 (Apr 10, 2015)

Every single post currently on the home page is non-3DS related. I don't get your point.


----------



## HEX1GON (Apr 10, 2015)

Considering many other 'scene' sites only on about PS4/XBONE crap. It's nice to see a forum with a booming scene chat with the 3DS, it's probably the most interesting.


----------



## Depravo (Apr 10, 2015)

News for other devices does get reported. It's just that the 3DS is where shit's shaking these days.


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 10, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> Changing the forums name has been discussed multiple times in the past. On every occassion it was decided that changing our name would mean a loss of identity and history so it has always been rejected. I doubt we will ever change the forums name, I would always be against it myself.


 

Let the record show that p1ngpong was ok with only one name change, Bortztemp.net


----------



## EclipseSin (Apr 10, 2015)

I think GBAtemp is fine. You can be creative with the GBA part too. Grab Big Asses, Going Boozing Again, Giant Brown Alligators, Ganon Buys Aphrodisiacs, Goomba's Being Assholes. Yea.. GBA is fine


----------



## Vipera (Apr 10, 2015)

Foxi4 said:


> We keep the GBATemp name for brand recognition and to remember our roots, there's no reason for us to change the name. All it shows is that "yes, we've been around for THAT long".


I vote for that to be the new slogan.


----------



## gudenau (Apr 10, 2015)

If I had the income I would make dstemp, 3dstemp, wiiutemp, wiitemp, etc redirect here.


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 10, 2015)

This site wasn't called pokehypetrain.net? I must have been going to the wrong website for years.


----------

